# What makes a female attractive?



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

This should be interesting... Besides T&A, what makes a female attractive? Hope this doesnt go downstairs or get executed.

#1. Long hair 
#2. Pretty smile
#3. Tight fittin jeans

My girlfreind has long Red hair and is completely covered in dark freckles. When she wears her rebel flag bikini she is the hottest lil thing I've ever seen in my life!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Slanted eyes, small frame , funny accent.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

without pictures, this thread is already worthless


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good teeth. Nothing worse than a messed up grill. Educated with a solid career helps as well.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Red hair, Nice smile and Big headlights!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wealthy Father adds to any physical attractions....


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Wealthy Father adds to any physical attractions....


Add Wealthy OLD father, and the daughter is an only child. :slimer:


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

personality can make a 3 become a 7 or a 9 become a 1.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Personality.
Something about the look in my wife's face the first time our eyes met said I need not look any farther.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Personality for sure. I've seen some hot women that soon looked ugly as could be because of their attitude.

To me a woman looks her best in pajamas, old shirt and hair in a pony tail....That will get my motor running every time.

Now if you will excuse me I have to go turn off my engine lol.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll tell you at my age.....I forgot???


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

this thread needs pictures, absolutely.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Deany45 said:


> Good teeth. Nothing worse than a messed up grill. Educated with a solid career helps as well.


I prefer no teeth:work:


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Short hair, incredibly fit firm legs with a nice tush to match!

And if she rides a bike she's perfect!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

At first glance, it's all in the smile.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

My wife does it for me! Great personality and loves to fish.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I think I always got by on my sense of humor


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

What kind of truck she drives....
What kind of rifle she shoots....
What kind of shotgun she shoots....
What kind of lease shes on/owns....
What kind of boat she has....
What kind of dog she has....
What kind of job she has....

You get the picture.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Phil makes a very good point...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A clean set of fingernails.......dont know why but once you get past T&A.....its personal hygene to me


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

next to my wife this right here!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

a beautiful smile and healthy laugh


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> A clean set of fingernails.......dont know why but once you get past T&A.....its personal hygene to me


A woman is only as clean as her feet. If she takes care of her feet, you know she takes care of the rest of herself.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Breathing.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

in my eyes a smile, laugh ,and sweet personality runs threw my radar first...IMHO


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Money and Land anything else can be fixed with the first option I listed these days!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good personality

Nice...she has to be nice. Life's too short to deal with a biatchy woman.

Can't be part of the me me me generation.

TH


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, this thread is worthless without pictures. So, here are a few pictures of what I find attractive!

1- Rides her own bike.
2- Sense of humor
3- Can fish with any of you guys.
4- Smart - she is an Aggie Doc.
5- No picture but she is accomplished in the martial arts AND carries a Colt 1911 Officer's Model (and can handle it).


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

A job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

one that can collect money and not just spend it


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

A nymphomaniac that owns a liquor store


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I have always felt that the eyes give away all of a person's secrets. If you can look into a woman's eyes for a few moments, you will see the beauty, or lack thereof. You can see the intelligence, the humor, the honesty, the sincerity - in short, everything that really matters for the long term.

However, if you are just talking a few hours entertainment, (when I was much younger, I will add), I was always a sucker for a nice ***.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

what makes a female attractive? 

Somewhere between a six & a 12 pack.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Wealthy Father adds to any physical attractions....


Old timer, you should not be looking at any attractions nowadays.:work:


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

long hair, pretty smile, and long legs that make a total arse out of themselves.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Not being fat is a good start.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Just about sums it up:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Barbarian said:


> personality can make a 3 become a 7 or a 9 become a 1.


....ain't it the truth....


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

18 pack makes them all attractive


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

djwag94 said:


> what makes a female attractive?
> 
> Somewhere between a six & a 12 pack.


Kinda like this, Wag ????



chumy said:


> Old timer, you should not be looking at any attractions nowadays.:work:


I found MINE 62 years ago, Chum......:mpd:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fit! I may catch some flack, But I think a fit women is pretty Sexy. Of course she needs to like the outdoors.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Devil, I'm with you bud. That is dang sexy!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stacy Kiebler is pretty perfect. Legs up to my waist. Only if she was a Republican. sigh....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

djwag94 said:


> what makes a female attractive?
> 
> Somewhere between a six & a 12 pack.


Beauty is in the eyes of six-pak holder!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Fit! I may catch some flack, But I think a fit women is pretty Sexy. Of course she needs to like the outdoors.


 I hate to bust your bubble there Devil, oh nevermind, i'll let somebody else bring "it" up.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Kinda like this, Wag ????
> 
> I found MINE 62 years ago, Chum......:mpd:


Congrats, i'm half way behind you!!! If I live to 62 I'll be happy!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yams said:


> Add Wealthy OLD father, and the daughter is an only child.


So says the son-in-law that worked in the Scooter Store...









Yep, nothing like being truly enduring to a wife & her family.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> A job that pays six figures !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FIFY


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Eyes and attitude.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I believe that attraction is not a choice. Its either there or its not.

My eyes are attracted to all the typical stuff. My brain..... it knows what it wants and doesnt always tell me first.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I find that lack of insanity is REALLY attractive. The older I get, the more rare sanity seems.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

heck....im good if she has a pulse...and doesnt need a vinyl repair kit..


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Fit! I may catch some flack, But I think a fit women is pretty Sexy. Of course she needs to like the outdoors.


X3


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

A woman who likes to bass fish...


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Kinda like this, Wag ????
> 
> I found MINE 62 years ago, Chum......:mpd:


Exactly!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

A girl that likes me!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Did I mention: "A girl who likes to hunt in camo."


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

T,A and legs! If you plan on marriage, make sure she makes more than she spends!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

fy0834 said:


> Did I mention: "A girl who likes to hunt in camo."
> 
> View attachment 584628


Or without. Just saying.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I think the OP means beyond the obvious good chassis. We're talking that extra thing that adds attractiveness. For me it's the voice. Corny, I know, but a killer sultry voice makes me pay attention and is big-time attractive to me. Conversely, a whiny, shrill, nagging voice merits a 2 point drop for me.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Looking at what her mom looks like is always a good idea. Not always 100% accurate at predicting, but can't hurt.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

A good mind and a great personality, what else is there. I love you, honey.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

a lady with few words.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

before closing time or after?........


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Long legs. Beautiful teeth. Winning smile. Great fishing partner.

Did I mention .... she caught all of these fish in the boat she bought?
It was my camera used to take the pictures and I did get to land those fish for her.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

T&A aside, and talking about physical attractions. My hands down top eye catchers are smile(you HAVE to have good teeth), eyes, and long hair(brunette preferably).

Luckily for me, my girl is great in the T&A section, has great teeth, and beautiful eyes. She did cut her hair a few weeks ago... still somewhat long and it will grow back. HAHA.

Personality ranks with T&A, that is always a given. If she has a bad personality, she won't make it.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

It's basically a moving target. When in my teens, everything looked good. Then off to college, it was hard to swing a stick without hitting a hot girl so your standards are high. Years later in my early 40's, I find most all women have some type of attractive attribute. It might take a little longer or harder to find on some than others. Why discriminate? I'd have to say a confident, mature 35-45 year old thats knows what she wants is hard to beat. Plus if they are a mom in good shape they earn double points over a younger version.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Stuart said:


> Looking at what her mom looks like is always a good idea. Not always 100% accurate at predicting, but can't hurt.[/QUOT
> 
> 100 percent agree
> 
> ...


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty hair, eyes, nice lips, mouth and teeth, large boobs aren't required, medium to small waste line, and look good with or without jeans....my wife fits some of these but after 48 1/2 years of marriage still qualifies! hwell:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

reeltimer;470336
I tell you it's in the genes:D
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE said:


> Yep, Usually is in the genes and if you can get them off, all the better:headknock


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

big john o said:


> This should be interesting... Besides T&A, what makes a female attractive? Hope this doesnt go downstairs or get executed.
> 
> #1. Long hair
> #2. Pretty smile
> ...


Money, Brains, T & A


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

A good sense of humor(lucky my wife has one being married to me) and being career driven


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

My X-wife ........


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> without pictures, this thread is already worthless


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

False teeth on the dresser,light switch and great imagination .smile..


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

How much land they own is number 1 ,then what part of coast her daddy has a fish camp, #3 t&a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always been a sucker for a nice full brunette ponytail. True story


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


>


isn't that "dallas" that you brought to the beach that time?

:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The ability to shut up now and then...lol


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Extreemly Rich !! , everything else does'nt matter


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The eyes go a long way, of course educated with a good job, not raised with a silver spoon hanging outta there mouth, likes to have fun, respectful, non critical attitude, realizes everybody is different and takes them for what they are, not what they think they can make them be. Honesty, ambition in life, oh yeah long brunette hair, always a smile on their face...etc


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Im kinda partial to gals like Ariel from that Little Mermaid movie, redhead, likes to be around the water and cant talk much.


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

A nicely shaped transom does it for me.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Stacy Kiebler is pretty perfect. Legs up to my waist. Only if she was a Republican. sigh....


Yes....she is a bombshell in my eyes :beer: hats off to ya !

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

goldie said:


> Extreemly Rich !! , everything else does'nt matter


Ain't that the truth !!!.. My roomie up in Austin dated a little short, red headed, freckle faced gal.. Sweet as she could be but she wasn't gonna win any beauty contest.. He was one of the coolest guys you would ever know and could have had his pick of any litter.They got married right after college.

Turns out her daddy was the founder and CEO of the BIGGEST construction company in the WORLD...(and it still is)..and she was his only child..

His wedding present to his daughter and new son in law was a fully stocked 500 acre thoroughbred breeding farm right outside of Houston.. The new home it came equipped with was like Southfork in the old Dallas series...

And....they lived happily ever after.....

Dang shame I couldn't have learned SOMETHING from ol' Bubba...:rotfl:


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*What makes a female attractive /*



Gary said:


> Eyes and attitude.


And this young Lady has all of the above with lots more attributes !

F1K


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Ain't that the truth !!!.. My roomie up in Austin dated a little short, red headed, freckle faced gal.. Sweet as she could be but she wasn't gonna win any beauty contest.. He was one of the coolest guys you would ever know and could have had his pick of any litter.They got married right after college.
> 
> Turns out her daddy was the founder and CEO of the BIGGEST construction company in the WORLD...(and it still is)..and she was his only child..
> 
> ...


Your kind of sounding like Al Bundy there old timer. Buck up and work on that 63rd year of marriage to your bride:brew2:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

chumy said:


> Your kind of sounding like Al Bundy there old timer. Buck up and work on that 63rd year of marriage to your bride:brew2:


LOL...She's put up with my nonsense for 62 years, Chumy...and I wouldn't trade her in for any others I have met.....(and..besides...I'm too old to be 'breaking-in' a 'rookie' now).....:rotfl:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> isn't that "dallas" that you brought to the beach that time?
> 
> :slimer:


Hmmm. Hahaha not even close.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Curves


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty partial to blondes, as evidenced by 4 of 'em in my house. But, I dated a brunette with blue eyes in college that was just the hottest girl I'd ever seen. She had that 'look' that just made you go "Gaww." Too bad she was twisted upstairs, I mean, she was messed up. I found that out after a couple of dates.

I'll never forget the time I went up and asked a girl to dance without seeing her face. From behind she was built. When she turned around, I wanted to run. That girl was fugly. She said no, and her boyfriend would be back in a minute. Poor bastage! LMAO


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard that if I keep my perty mouth shut, stand behind the stove and bring beer when asked.....I might catch me a good fella.....LOL!

Hope all of you found or do find the perfect one for YOU!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

10,000 Acres in South texas


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice smile
Pretty face
Big green or blue eyes
Good attitude
Great personality
Nice legs
Good hygiene
Healthy hair
Not biotchy
Not clingy
Not a gold digger
Personal possessions are not important to me, but it doesn't hurt if she has some.

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

a wet, warm orifice


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> a wet, warm orifice


You put a lot of thought in that, eh Gilbert? :slimer:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure your ideal woman owns a sheep, Gilbert.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

silicone free


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

interesting topic. Beer drinker!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fish1kemah said:


> And this young Lady has all of the above with lots more attributes !
> 
> F1K


Yes she does!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I can tell you what wrecks attractiveness. Language might not be work safe, but it's darn funny:


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

It really doesn't matter at closing time!


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

Pony Tail out of the back of a ball cap, Tank Top and boots and jeans. Camo is a plus!


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

If I may qoute the J. Geils Band-------------------- "First I Look at the Purse!"


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Ol' ron has a pretty good explanation.


----------

